# ask for a support



## Sabergray (Sep 5, 2016)

hi, i dont know if this the right way, im here to ask you great people on an effort for a support, please have a visit and tell me if this story is worth it or not, i hope your visit to the site would be wonderful and rewarding, help us in order to develop it in the future that not just in writing but to make Comic, color books, art work and for other plans in the future that may impress you.
ninja wolf saizo

thank you and cheers to all of you.


----------



## DoeDog (Sep 14, 2016)

the art looks ok, but if it's a preview we need more, and it needs to be engaging, few things I would change is basic things

we don't know where they are, a establishing shot is needed, we don't know where they are, is a temple? a pagoda, or a super sci fi spaceship in space we don't 

know, the backgrounds need more work so we can get more info, I am thinking something asian, but just 

because of the names which sound sort of japanese, also pushing further away the camera from the characters, it's not bad but your friend might benefit from this







Overall it looks ok, but more more more! Best of luck for your friend.


----------



## Sabergray (Sep 14, 2016)

The page is an old comic i use to put when it was a webcomic, now im working on a novel, the scene you see is in the emperors castle, if you want to know more you could read the first chapter here http://www.ninjawolfsaizo.com/chapters


----------

